
Conrad Heyer (1749–1856), earliest-born person ever to be photographed - I-M-S
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conrad_Heyer
======
csense
He was 103 when the photograph was taken, it's amazing he looks like he's
maybe in his 70's.

